# Spyro the Dragon Trilogy



## JasonBurrows (Dec 21, 2012)

I recently downloaded the full versions of Spyro the Dragon, Spyro the Dragon 2: Gateway to Glimmer and finally Spyro: Year of the Dragon on my Sony PlayStation Vita. 

I am now able to play the Spyro Trilogy on the go.
(Interestingly enough, I have always dreamed of having Spyro on a portable console ever since I was young and I first played the games)


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 21, 2012)

I love the original Spyro trilogy although I thought it was Spyro the Dragon, Spyro: Ripto's Rage, and Spyro: Year of the Dragon.

I really wish that sony would go back to these kind of spyro games instead of this bull crap skylanders (I played Skylanders and now Giants with my little cousin). I also hated the Spyro: New Beginning storyline games =/ I miss collecting gems for money, talismans for my guide book, and orbs to open portals with hehe I could see Spyro taking off again if they went back to what made the spyro games so good.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 21, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> talismans for my guide book, and orbs to open portals with hehe


I managed to do the difficult part of the game (speedways) and  collected all 64 orbs and all gems and get the permanent superflame.


----------



## YanoShigun (Dec 21, 2012)

That's awesome! I grew up playing the first three games and I still have them. Love the speedway levels.



Kaiaa said:


> I love the original Spyro trilogy although I thought it was Spyro the Dragon, Spyro: Ripto's Rage, and Spyro: Year of the Dragon.


Jason lives in the UK, so maybe they named it something different there.

Fun Fact: Ripto got his name from the creator's looking at the Japanese box art for Spyro 1. The スパイロ (su-pa-i-ro) has a text style that made it look like "Ripto".


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 21, 2012)

YanoShigun said:


> Jason lives in the UK, so maybe they named it something different there.


You are correct! The game was named Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer in the UK.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah my friend told me about this last night. Almost flipped my **** when i found out and ran off to download them

Still super excited now and asdsfghghgfdss

Always loved the second one but the disk for my PS1 is damaged and doesn't work anymore so I was upset I could never play it again (since it was my favorite) but asfdfggf YAY


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 21, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I managed to do the difficult part of the game (speedways) and  collected all 64 orbs and all gems and get the permanent superflame.



Ugh speedways... I liked some of them but hated the others lol


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 21, 2012)

I had the first one and Year of the dragon (my favorite one) I loved them even though for some reason it wouldn't ever let me save  the game. I even had a brand new memory card...So I would wake up every day and play them over and over again. I never did beat them though.

I need a playstation vita now...


----------



## Berry (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't have the money right now but I will defintely purchase the trilogy! Spyro was so great, I also bought the Crash Bandicootgames.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 22, 2013)

I used to love Spyro. I think they had it on the Gameboy? I played it on a portable thing anyway.


----------



## The Whistler (Jun 1, 2013)

I agree, it had a couple of great games. I love my 3DS but I do want to get a Vita. Just for all of those old classics like Spyro, Crash, Metal Gear. Does anyone know if they have Ape Escape and Soul Reaver on PSN?


----------

